# Librairie camlimage



## Orilion (19 Novembre 2012)

Pour mon projet de L3 j'ai besoin d'installer la librairie de gestion d'image de ocaml.

J'ai installer ocaml sans problème avec le tuered mode sur un mac os x 10.7.5


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2012)

Et quel est donc le problème ?


----------



## Orilion (20 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Et quel est donc le problème ?




Je n'arrive pas a installer  la librairie camlimage.

Pouvait vous me donner la marche a suivre ou me diriger ver un tutoriel sur l'installation de la librairie camlimage sur mac


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2012)

Apparemment il faut télécharger les sources et recompiler. Mais je suppose qu'il faut des bibliothèques graphiques (genre GTK2).
Qu'est-ce que tu fais pour installer ? Et quelle est l'erreur ?


----------



## Orilion (22 Novembre 2012)

J'ai télécharger le pack camlimage, oMake et find.

J'ai réussi d'installer oMake. J'ai cru avoir réussi de faire de même avec find. mais quand je fais le omake du pack camlimage, il me dit qu'il maque find.

Au niveau de la bibliothèque graphique, je n'ai pas vu d'instruction dans le readam.txt ou install.txt du pack camlimage


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux nous indiquer le lien du tuto et des différents éléments ? (parce que Caml/OCaml je ne connais pas très bien...)


----------

